# Corosion in Canon EOS D70



## photo2016 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello,
A year ago I bought Canon EOS D70. The LCD stopped working and I brought the camera to the Repair Services. The technician told me there is a corrosion that shut down the entire electrical circuit and there is nothing they can do. I asked to send me pictures of the corrosion (see the link below).
Canon EOS D70

I've been told to buy a new camera.

My question is, whether the pictures (in the link) really show the corrosion of the camera that could destroy the electrical circuit?

Thank you in advance


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow I'm surprised that that little corrosion could cause such an issue. Have no idea why they couldn't just clean it off unless the short damaged a board.


----------



## photo2016 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you for the response. They could try to clean it, but no guarantee that it will resolve the problem or will last for more than three months after the cleaning and the cost for the repair is 2/3 of the new camera.


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a little pricey.
Personally I like to fix thing so if it were me I'd try fixing it my self and if I messed it up guess it's new body time. Having to pay that much for a fix, I'd probably be looking for a good new/used camera.


----------



## Alexr25 (Apr 20, 2016)

That looks like salt crystals on the hot shoe which would imply to me that at some stage the camera went for a swim in the sea. If that is the case then I agree with the repair service technician that the camera is not worth repairing. Its not the corrosion that you can see that is the problem, that can be cleaned up, but the presents of visible corrosion means that there is a strong probability that there is also corrosion that is not visible in places you can't reach such as under electronic components and inside mechanical components. Even if the visible corrosion can be cleaned up and through some some unlikely of chance the camera does work the odds are that it won't remain working for long as the hidden corrosion does more damage.


----------



## coastalconn (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm in the same boat with my 1D Mark IV.  I was shooting in the rain and water somehow got in the camera and shorted out my LCD.  Everything on the camera still worked fine.  I sent it to Canon and they wanted to replace everything except the frame, sensor and shutter.  The cost was more than buying a used 1d Mark IV.  They said the circuit boards had corrosion and they could work for a day, a month or forever they had no way of knowing.  I took a chance and sent it to DH Camera(seller: rongyuanxie)  in chicago via ebay.  They had replacement LCD for $40 and they install them for free.  I should be finding out in the next day or two if they want to replace some circuit boards also.  Might be a lower resolution LCD, but as long as it works I don't really care.  They seem to have many replacement parts for just about all cameras and have 119K ebay transactions with about 1% negative or neutral transactions. YMMV but I figured I would share what I'm doing in a very similar situation..


----------

